# creep feeding design "measurements added"



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some photos of the creep feeding area that we have designed, All the pieces come apart so they can be rearranged as needed, or turned into kidding pens.   The end piece, is framed out  with 2x4's, with rebarb rods going through Pvc pipes as divider bars. What I love about this, besides a place for the kids to eat free-choice grain, and a safe place to lay down out of the herd, when we want to catch them, all we have to do is let the feed run low and then act like we are feeding and they all pile into the creep feed zone, we put the bars back in and they can't get out.  Takes a couple weeks for them to get the hang of it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 19, 2011)

Cool!    Great job! Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 20, 2011)

You have so many great ideas! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 20, 2011)

I like it!


----------



## chels24 (Feb 20, 2011)

That's a great idea! How big is the spacing between the bars the kids fit through?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2011)

My husband's ideas, he has worked in agriculture all his life, and has seen many many farms, since he grew up going on vet. calls with his father and raising his own animals. 
It never ceases to amaze me what he can come up with, and build in a day.  

This design we have used for a few years now. and it works great. It is only 3 feet high, so if you have good jumpers, you may want it taller. But it is very sturdy and holds-up well to the goats. 

when I can get a chance I will get some measurements, but keep in mind we do not have small goats, our average birth weight is 8 to 10 lbs and our does range from 120lbs to 160lbs.




(I HAD SAID: 4 feet high, but when I was measuring I realized it is 3 feet high)


----------



## ksj0225 (Feb 21, 2011)

I've already bookmarked this thread to show my husband!!!

Thanks for thinking of us and posting your pictures!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, got time to get my tape measure out,  

The walls and gate are 3 feet high, and the creep feed gate itself is a little over 4 feet wide. 


from the center of each hole it is 3", the rebarb rods go through the top two 2x4's and the 2nd from the bottom 2x4 and rest onto the the bottom(4th) 2x4. The Pvc pipes are 1", and protect the kids from rubbing on the rebarb. 

The rebarb rods can be easily slipped in and out from the top.    

Since we have a dirt floor in the barn, our entire barn is designed in the endside to be taken apart and taken out of the barn, so we can clean the barn out with a tractor, power wash, and put everything back in. 

and with goat you never now when you need another pen for something. So it is nice to have the boards portable and adjustable. The board are cut at 4, 6 and 8 feet lengths and 3 feet high. Allowing us to make pens as needed.


----------

